# Deli- cups



## dino

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can buy some Deli- cups for my mantids? I tried the website www.flyfarm.com but it says I am blocked from the website I don't see how though. Also I checked my local stoes: Wal-Mart, Home Depot, Food Lion, Dollar stores and Lowes but they still dont have them. If anyone who has bought Deli- cups from flyfarm and they know thier phone number so I can contact them please let me know ( If they do have a phone number. )


----------



## Rick

http://www.fruitflies.net/fruitflies.htm


----------



## dino

Hello,

Thanks for your help Rick. Nice website I have to say


----------



## Rick

I just ordered 30 of them. Fairly cheap too.


----------



## dino

Hello,

When I order the cups will they already have holes in them for the mantis to breath? If they dont what proper tool would be best to puncture holes small enough for the mantis not to escape and for the mantis to breath?


----------



## Rick

They come with breathable lids.


----------



## dino

Hello,

Makes thing easier and better. Thanks for the site and info Rick  :wink:


----------



## Leah

http://www.superiorenterprise.com/


----------



## Rick

Great link Leah! Made my day. I have been searching for something like that.


----------



## Leah

No problem. I get a lot of my supplies there, boxes, heat packs, deli cups, gutload containers etc. They could use some improvement in their communication at times, but over all a good place to buy.


----------



## Rick

Great thanks!


----------



## Macano

Another thanks for that site. That is exactly what I've been looking for also for some time. Good find!


----------



## dino

Hello,

Great websites guys :wink: Okay now all I need is foam stoppers. Where do I get them?


----------



## Rick

I get them from www.carolina.com


----------



## Oneida

Why not try your local Deli??


----------



## dino

Hello,

They don't have them


----------



## Peekaboo

> Why not try your local Deli??


Because we wouldn't know what to do with the 32 ounces of potato salad that came with it!

(Okay that was silly I know. :lol: )


----------



## dino

Hello,

Just simply give it to the animlas outside. Not all Deli-cups comes with potato salad.


----------



## lorriekay56

I found mine at a local paper supply. They sell coffee cups, paper bags, deli cups ect. I bought 50 32 oz. deli cups with lids for $8.00.


----------

